# Starting a website with Forum use.



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Guys and Gals.

Am looking for some information, as to anyone who would be kind enough.

Basically myself and a family member have came up with an idea for something new which we have decided after much talk that we want to kick start. However the first of it involves setting up a forum to which people can related.

How easy or hard is it to do,

Basically we are looking for much of the same funcionality as this site runs.

The ability to have catorgories, Topics, Polls, Pictures etc....

Anyone on here do this as a business and can outline any costs or problems we may face. Are there legalities that we need to be aware of etc...


PM me with any info help or advice


Thanks in advance.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Would need to know more details before I could comment on legalities.

However, if it's a forum you're wanting to start, be warned, it is usually extremely difficult to build a community, and even if it does work it out, it'll take a long time to build up and a lot of work.

I'm not trying to put you off. The right idea, good research, and the drive to make it work and it could work out.

If you need help on the technical side, let me know. I'll help whatever way I can. My wife runs a health blog currently with 50,000 unique visitors/month, and I run all the design and technical side.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, need more details on that. 

You don't say if this is more for your own family interest, a real business venture, etc?

Setting up a forum itself is pretty straight forward. Have a look at phpbb, it's free and will habe pretty much the same functionality as this place - in fact this looks like it may be using phpbb itself, though I could be wrong.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

butcher said:


> Have a look at phpbb, it's free and will habe pretty much the same functionality as this place - in fact this looks like it may be using phpbb itself, though I could be wrong.


you should have a look at phpbb as it is free, with a lot of functionalities and rather good support.


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

There's also forum software called simplemachines - which is also free.

Not sure if you need special hosting for a forum or whether a simple home hosting or business hosting package would be sufficient.

I've sort of been thinking about it myself - but that's as far as I've got - thinking. Not sure whether it would be worth the hassle (for me).

G


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

There are quite a few forum software packages.

PunBB, PHPBB, SMF, Vanilla, MyBB are all free (PHPBB and SMF are the 2 most popular).

Commerically you can get vBulletin and Invision Power Board, which are the 2 major ones.

You can see a comparison on Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_forum_software_(PHP)

Hosting wise, you don't need a lot especially when starting out.

Buy a domain name from a registra, I personally use 123-reg then find someone else to host the forum. Good cheap hosting can be had for around £5 a month (can get for less but you will normally find it is cheap for a reason).

All the different types of software install in pretty much the same way and is fairly simple but if you can't do it, someone who knows how to can have you completely set up in no more than 10-15 minutes.

Legalities wise, you will need to give more information but there shouldn't be too much of a problem with a well written disclaimer.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for that, James a will prepare a PM and send it to you 2morro, let me know wot u think when you get it bud.

Really do appreciate the above post.


----------

